# Fallout 3 resolution problem



## Bassi (Jul 20, 2008)

I would like to play fallout in 1280 x 768, and I run 1680 x 1050 in windows 7, but when start the game it wont "fit to screen" .. It just shows in in the small 1280 x 768 box while I still have a large 1680 x 1050 resolution with black edges.. . Seems like I stay in my native resolution.

I tried setting my native resolution to something lower than 1280 x 768, but I still got the same outcome.

Any suggestions?


----------



## lawson_jl (Aug 3, 2008)

You can't do that since on is a standard 4:3 aspect ratio and the other is a 16:9 aspect ratio.


----------



## RowdyMoody (Apr 14, 2010)

use the Fallout 3 Launcher, and in the launcher where it says play settings blah blah click on settings and change your resolution there, and if it is still popping up in a window try to click anywhere inside the window, and then press Alt+Enter, and it should bring it to full screen, that worked for me anyhow when i was having probs with the resolution and window mode.


----------



## Bassi (Jul 20, 2008)

lawson_jl said:


> You can't do that since on is a standard 4:3 aspect ratio and the other is a 16:9 aspect ratio.


No. None of those resolutions are 4:3 aspect ratio, but I appreciate the input.



edgart said:


> If you change your screen resolution and also wasn't work, there are two methods, one is that you re-download a new one, another you change your screen.


I don't understand what you mean with "re-download a new one" - I bought my game... Also I don't really feel like changing my screen for something that is clearly a software problem.



RowdyMoody said:


> use the Fallout 3 Launcher, and in the launcher where it says play settings blah blah click on settings and change your resolution there, and if it is still popping up in a window try to click anywhere inside the window, and then press Alt+Enter, and it should bring it to full screen, that worked for me anyhow when i was having probs with the resolution and window mode.


Tried it. Wouldn't work... Also I've tried many different resolutions through the fallout launcher but the only one working is 1680 x 1050...

It's really frustrating that the game just wont play in the resolution I chose because it will only fit if it's exactly the same resolution I use in windows.


----------

